# Coughing Goat!  Is this WORMS?



## Bedste (Aug 1, 2013)

What kind of wormer should I get?  Can I get it from Tractor Supply?  I am in Conroe Texas and it is very hard for me to find anyone who knows anything about goats and non of the feed stores have anything for goats.  TSC is it.

I have a 3 year old who has been coughing for a couple weeks and now I have noticed another doe coughing once or twice.  Should I be concerned? Do goats cough?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 2, 2013)

We have had a lot of rain.   Could be lung worms or could be a cold/infection.  Normally a good place to start if they are coughing bad enough is to do a round of antibiotics, like LA 200 or another Tetracyclene antibiotics.   There are several kinds.  (Injectable:  LA 200, Biomycin)(Water soluble: Duramycin) and (Feed grade: Aureomycin 4G crumbles)   Give at treatment dosages for 5 days.  Then wait a week and see if the cough clears up. If it does not get better treat for lung worms.  I can't remember off the top of my head what that course of treatment is.  Do research on it.  I am thinking it is ivermectin every 10 days for 3 treatments, but not positive.  Can be generic ivermectin, does not have to be name brand.


----------



## elevan (Aug 2, 2013)

A good place to start is by checking their temps.

Then follow 20kids advice.

For more info on coughing in goats see here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-goat-cough

For info on lungworms, see here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-lungworm-goat

As always, check with your vet before jumping into any diagnosis or treatment plan.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 2, 2013)

x2  what Elevan said.

Check temp before arbitrarily starting antibiotic.   And, yes - goats cough - especially during dry, dusty weather.  I'm not that far from you and it's hot dry and dusty here - can't imagine ya'll are much different.

Howdy neighbor!


----------



## Bedste (Aug 3, 2013)

thanks everyone thanks!!!


----------

